# Hi All



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!!! I hope everyone is doing WELL!!!! Sorry I haven't been on much lately! I was bumped to afternoon shift (3:30pm-2:30am). We are working 14 hours a day. By the time I get home at 2:30am...I'm dead tired. I haven't been out in the woods much I sure hope once I get used to this shift I can get in some time in. How about you all!?!?! Has anyone gotten a deer yet? How about some pics!?!?!? I would love to see them!!!! 


Talk to you soon

QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome back qs we missed ya!  No deer yet 
but I am going up noth tihs weekend and have some good news! Marks brother and father went up on wed night. Marks bro set up his stand in the same place that I am hunting from. He say 3 deer comming in the mornig on the main trail and one walked directly under his stand!  Hopefully I will see or get something! If I do I will post the pics if I can figure out how.  I have the pics from wwow on a cd but I can not figure how to load them. Mabye if I get these on a disk it will work? Oh well. Good luck all, happy shooting! Glad to see ya back qs! 
April


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

well I went out this weekend and didn't bring home a deer.  Although I was the only one who saw any!  I had never seen a deer in the wild before saturday.
The weekend started off good. Marks brother went up before us and was hunting from the same tree I was in. He saw a good doe come in fridat morning but couldn't get a shot. That was the same with me. She came in on the trail we came in on. She was real jummpy, and senced I was there. She was trying to look under the branches to see me, but she couldnt. She never came any closer that 40 yards or so.  She eventually just walked away down another trail. Then about 5 minutes before I left I look over to my right and saw a forkhorn buck romping around. I tried to get him to stop but he must have been on the trail of a doe.  oh well mabye next time!
I had a blast even though I didn't get anything. Hope evereyone else had a good time as well on there trips this weekend!  
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April,

Thanks for sharing your hunting experiences with us!!! I wish I had a new one to share. I just haven't had time to get out and hunt. I ususally get home around 2 to 2:30. 3 hours of sleep just isn't enough to be in a tree even with a harness. I think I'm going to take some personal time off and get out there. I think I have 3 days left. I was hoping to save them for Thanksgiving...but I'm dying to get out there!!!!!


QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Good Luck qs hope ya bag a big one!  I won't get to go out again till december.  Oh well!
April


----------

